# Need Battery Door For Carrier Remote



## Okie camper (Jul 9, 2015)

When we bought the Outback, the battery door for the Carrier remote was missing. Does anyone who has switched out their AC have a Carrier remote or battery door laying around? Willing to pay.

Thanks

Robert


----------



## judenkev (Aug 13, 2015)

I am having my Carrier AirV looked at tomorrow. If it ends up that I have to get a new AC, you can have mine. You can have the entire remote if you would like. I will let you know how it goes tomorrow, but I am praying and crossing my fingers that it can be fixed!

Kevin


----------

